# STAR WARS: On the Run (Full)



## Blue Chitne (Mar 25, 2004)

Morrolan, Douane (reserved) I will be allowing six playuhs, so that leaves 4 spots open 

Note that I'm using WotC's non-revised rule book---though alien information is coming from the UAGuide.

Abilities: 88 points to spread over the six abilities on a one-for-one basis

Level: 3

Hit points: Max

Money: as level

Races:
Human
Near Human
Bothan
Cerean
Chagrinn
Duros
Gamorrean
Ithorian
Mon Calamari
Quarren
Rodian
Transdoshan
Twi-lek
Wookie
Yuzzem
Zabrak

Classes: per SW book. While I will allow Jedi, there can only be 2----just remeber, if u are discovered by local authorities, you will be fiercely hunted down!!

Special 'free' equipment: one ship w/a droid (or two) on it


----------



## Douane (Mar 25, 2004)

Incidentally,

I would like to play a low-key Jedi.  


Trouble is, while I have almost everything published for SW d20, I began playing with the RCR, therefore don't have access to the original rules. 


Folkert


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 25, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Incidentally,
> 
> I would like to play a low-key Jedi.
> 
> ...



Thats ok, we will work around it  go ahead & work on your char w/the rules you have


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 25, 2004)

bump


----------



## PennStud77 (Mar 26, 2004)

I would like to play a Bothan Scoundrel


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 26, 2004)

PennStud77 said:
			
		

> I would like to play a Bothan Scoundrel




thats fine


----------



## PennStud77 (Mar 26, 2004)

Got carried away last night and have my character completely statted out, whenever you want it


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 26, 2004)

Rogue's gallery is here http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1446512#post1446512


----------



## morrolan (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey just saw this.  I'll claim the second jedi spot if that's ok.


----------



## Douane (Mar 26, 2004)

Ah, great. My padawan has arrived.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 26, 2004)

morrolan said:
			
		

> Hey just saw this.  I'll claim the second jedi spot if that's ok.




thats fine----another snack for the sith


----------



## Douane (Mar 26, 2004)

B. C.,

what about staff? My Hutt Jedi could use a masseur. 


Folkert


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 26, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> B. C.,
> 
> what about staff? My Hutt Jedi could use a masseur.
> 
> ...




_Ahhh...., the force is fat in that one...._


----------



## Douane (Mar 26, 2004)

_"These are not the Nala Tree-frogs you are searching for." (Slobber)_


How about a Lepi (Anthropomorphic Rabbit) or a Kushiban Jedi (Non-Anthropomorphic Rabbit)?


Seriously, just going through the UAA looking for a nice race.  (Though the Hutt really tempts.  )


Folkert


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 26, 2004)

<Your hollonet viewing is interupted by an annoying noise followed by the form of Leeda-Tau, a well known red skinned twi-lek 'journalist'> _beeeep....beep....beeeep...."We interupt your regularly schedualed Imperial Holonet programming with this late breaking news.....Twenty nine senators were arrested by order of Emperor Vader. The crimes of these heinous traitors include supplying arms to the rebel scum & ignoring Imperial mandates. In a related story, all bounties on rebels & those that aid them have been doubled. So loyal patriots, find those foul rebels & turn them in; just in time for the great race...."_


----------



## Douane (Mar 26, 2004)

B.C.,

where do break from the canon with this?


Folkert


----------



## morrolan (Mar 26, 2004)

Gah, I'm having trouble finding my book.  As soon as I find I'll start on a pc.


----------



## Douane (Mar 26, 2004)

As usual, if anyone needs help/material, etc., I'm just an email away! 


Folkert


----------



## Thanee (Mar 26, 2004)

Hello! 

I might be interested to give this a try, but don't have any of the d20 SW books myself (tho I should be able to get access to them through a friend). I got some WEG SW, but that won't help, I s'pose. 

Anyways, if there is no need to constantly look something up, I should be ok.

About Race/Class.

Race would be human or near human (whatever that is?) I suppose, unless maybe that race from the shapeshifter bounty hunter in Episode 2 is available. That would be cool. 

EDIT: A lil search pointed me to the name of the race... Clawdite... not in the list up there, so it's going to be a simple human (or near human).

I only know the classes from SW:KotOR right now (next week I can surely have a look at the SW Player's Guide), which is Soldier, Scout and Scoundrel (as well as Jedi Guardian, Sentinel and Counselor). What else is there?

And what kind of background should we aim for?
Rebels?
Unaligned (like Han Solo in Episode 4)?

Enough stupid questions for now... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Douane (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Thanee,



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Race would be human or near human (whatever that is?)




Can't really say, but there's probably a good a reason why JD Wiker (the SW Sage) advises to kill the term for alien species and put them under the human header.




			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> I only know the classes from SW:KotOR right now (next week I can surely have a look at the SW Player's Guide), which is Soldier, Scout and Scoundrel (as well as Jedi Guardian, Sentinel and Counselor). What else is there?




Other classes include the

Fringer: jack-of-all-trades with little formal education who picks up skills and technical knowledge through life experience and improvisation. Fringers are the more prevalent the farther you get from the core. (Who can say "farmer"?  ) Early Anakin and Luke Skywalker.

Noble: A master of bargaining and negotiation who inspires confidence and makes a great leader. Guess who? 

Force Adept: A force-user trained in a tradition different from that of the Jedi or a wild talent who has developed force powers without any formal training. Witches of Dathomir.



Hope this helps a bit!

Folkert


----------



## morrolan (Mar 27, 2004)

Sorry guys, was busy yesterday.  Working up PC even as we speak.  Well, not _right_ now, obviously I'm typing this.  And not then... at the end of that sentence I paused from writing, but wasn't working on the character.  Ohh and again there.  And there again.


----------



## Douane (Mar 27, 2004)

morrolan said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, was busy yesterday.  Working up PC even as we speak.  Well, not _right_ now, obviously I'm typing this.  And not then... at the end of that sentence I paused from writing, but wasn't working on the character.  Ohh and again there.  And there again.




I feel a great disturbance in the force, well ... actually rather small. 




Folkert


----------



## Hurricain (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey , is there another spot open?  If so...count me in!


----------



## morrolan (Mar 27, 2004)

Character Posted.   

I had to borrow the old core book, and I did some things from memory, so lemme know if you see any major errors!

Or, hell, even minor ones


----------



## rowport (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey, folks!  If I counted correctly, I think there is one spot left open- I would love to fill it!

Wait a minute, here... no Ewok PCs??      Just kidding...

I am planning a Transdoshan Fringer/Soldier.  Stats coming up...


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 28, 2004)

Hurricain said:
			
		

> Hey , is there another spot open?  If so...count me in!





Yep & B Welcome


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2004)

B.C.,

is that list races final?

I had some great ideas for a young _Neti _ Jedi Consular actually born before the Rise of the Empire and designed him before I realized about the racial parameters you set.


Folkert


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 28, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> B.C.,
> 
> is that list races final?
> 
> ...





whats a Neti?


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2004)

The humanoid plants from UAA, p. 107. (Though I don't really care about the size-changing powers.)


Folkert


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 28, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> The humanoid plants from UAA, p. 107. (Though I don't really care about the size-changing powers.)
> 
> 
> Folkert





I believe I can live w/that............also, if anyone else has a race they would like to be thats not 'on the list', feel free to ask, the 'list' isnt necessarily concrete


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2004)

B.C.,

if you don't like the idea, I can come up with something different. (Just wanted a break from the standard human I've been playing all too often.)


(Of course, "something different" will be a dual-wielding Hutt Jedi with maxed-out tumble.   )


Folkert


----------



## rowport (Mar 28, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> Hey, folks!  If I counted correctly, I think there is one spot left open- I would love to fill it!
> 
> Wait a minute, here... no Ewok PCs??      Just kidding...
> 
> I am planning a Transdoshan Fringer/Soldier.  Stats coming up...



Blue Chitne-

My proposed stats are sent to you via e-mail.  Let me know what comes next!


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2004)

morrolan said:
			
		

> Character Posted.
> 
> I had to borrow the old core book, and I did some things from memory, so lemme know if you see any major errors!
> 
> Or, hell, even minor ones





Okay, so you asked for this. 


1. Defense should probably have only a +6 class bonus: +3 Scout +5 Jedi Guardian -2 Multiclass (If the multiclass rule on this was already present in the OCR and not only invented for the RCR.)

2. You seem to have one skill point left, as I count only 51 spent instead of 52.

3. Initiative should be +8: +4 Dex +4 Improved Initiative

4. Fortitude save should be +7: +1 Scout +3 Jedi Guardian +3 Con

5. Lightsaber damage should be 2d8+2 (STR adds to damage with Lightsabers, too.) [EDIT: New addition to the list .]


Folkert


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 28, 2004)

just thought I would ask especially since we're just gettin started & I dont have a problem adapting to it, I just want all (including me) to have funWould yall prefer the game to be set in the 'clone wars setting' or stay in the 'rebellion setting'?


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2004)

Wildly chanting: "Clone Wars, Clone Wars!"

 


(Seriously, though, whatever works the best for you and your ideas/plans.)


Folkert


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 28, 2004)

*Era Change*



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> Wildly chanting: "Clone Wars, Clone Wars!"
> 
> (Seriously, though, whatever works the best for you and your ideas/plans.)
> Folkert




my ideas at present are flexible enough  though I'll have to track down stats for those 'suped up' battle droids----hmmm, even while sittin here slowly typing, I'm gettin clone war era ideas.....hmmm....I always liked Darth Maul  .....but seriously though, I think I could find the necessary info & 'adjust' the information that Lucas has provided to fit my own idea of fun  

Still it would be fun, i think. Well, if no one has a problem with it, to clone wars we go

the chars will be on the Republic side----heck, someone could even be wearing that nifty clone trooper armor  ......still only 2 jedi are allowed----o'course they dont have to worry 'bout being hunted down---wel, at least not being hunted by the empire  

 It will be 'non-cannon, though the game will take place after the second movie----after the bunch of troopers were being loaded up----w/things in the CWera, we can have diplomatic as well as military recon/attack missions---of course I'll have to change my oh so clever *'STAR WARS: ON THE RUN' * title to something equally clever   Well I gotta get up in 3 hours to go to work, 'talk' to yall later today


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2004)

Behold the power of _Affect Mind_:

"Clone Wars is the setting you are searching for."





			
				Blue Chitne said:
			
		

> to clone wars we go.





Hopefully I didn't kick anybody in the junk who had his heart set on the Rebellion Era with my enthusiastic support.

[Edit: Incidentally I just realized that I killed my own character concept with that.]


Folkert


----------



## PennStud77 (Mar 28, 2004)

What does 'Money as level' mean?

I cannot find any reference to money adjustment per level, only starting money for each class


----------



## morrolan (Mar 28, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Okay, so you asked for this.




Thanks for that.  I needed a  good dose of humility at 9am.  



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> 1. Defense should probably have only a +6 class bonus: +3 Scout +5 Jedi Guardian -2 Multiclass (If the multiclass rule on this was already present in the OCR and not only invented for the RCR.)




You are correct; I missed this completely.

The rest of the stuff is a quick fix.

The Clone Wars sounds spiffy as a setting.  I'll rework his background accordingly.  Actually, I can now rework him as a full 3 level Jedi.    

Damn you all to hell! (In the best possible way!)


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 28, 2004)

PennStud77 said:
			
		

> What does 'Money as level' mean?
> 
> I cannot find any reference to money adjustment per level, only starting money for each class




Ack! Thats a 'cut & paste' error  ---I'll post starting money when I get Home in a little while


----------



## PennStud77 (Mar 28, 2004)

No problem, just thought there was something I was missing.  Now I know to simply wait patiently


----------



## Thanee (Mar 28, 2004)

Clone Wars are fine with me. I think that's also a bit more reasonable with two jedi characters then, as there are so few of them later on. 

About races, since you asked... are there rules for the Clawdite (don't have the books yet, thought I might be able to get them tomorrow) and would that work?

If not, as above, a simple human will do. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## rowport (Mar 28, 2004)

Blue Chitne-

I sent you my PC proposal to your e-mail directly; if you would rather that I post it somewhere for review, let me know!

Oops!  I am a bozo- I have now posted him to the Rogues Gallery for review.

PS - Morralon- I dig your Jedi PC.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 29, 2004)

PennStud77 said:
			
		

> What does 'Money as level' mean?
> 
> I cannot find any reference to money adjustment per level, only starting money for each class





For 3rd lvl chars, starting money is 3000 credits (republic)


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 30, 2004)

*group make up*

So far we have:
*Bothan Scoundral
Human Jedi Guardian
Transdoshan Fringer/Soldier
Human Scoundrel/Noble*
nice, not to hard to draw  

Now fer ya other two, be creative, though, I'm sorry to say no clawdites or Hutt Jedi  

now to design a ship that doesnt look like the _long measure of time predatory avian_


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok.  Another human coming up then (probably some kind of Scout/Soldier).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2004)

Got the books now (revised edition, so if there is anything vastly different, let me know ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## PennStud77 (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, it depends on what you're looking at, Thanee.  I noticed when I made my scoundrel (for example), that the Defense bonus is a little lower in Revised, and they seemed to restructure the Special Abilities a little.  Occassionally a Special Ability is added, sometimes it is only reworded or something like that.  Let me know what class your making and everything and I can compare it, since I have both versions, and I'll let you know.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2004)

Character (with revised edition stats) has been posted. Please list any differences here, so I can apply them! Thank you! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanee,

Defense should be +8 (+4 Dex, +4 Class).

No Heart +1 ability (new in the RCR).

[Edit: reputation should be +1]



Folkert


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2004)

Thank you! 

So first level bonus feat and second level Trailblazing is the same - third level has no special then, right?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Douane (Mar 31, 2004)

Apparently not.

To tell you a secret , I don't possess the OCR. I'm just going from what I have read on WOTC's SW site and their boards and according to that info the scout didn't lose any special abilities.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 31, 2004)

B.C.,

seems my mind is totally blanked right now (and the flu doesn't help), so I will catch some sleep and go back to design tomorrow.


Sorry!

Folkert


----------



## PennStud77 (Mar 31, 2004)

No, those are all of the changes, Thanee.


----------



## rowport (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey guys!  I just thought I would drop you all a quick note: I am looking forward to the game!


----------



## rowport (Apr 2, 2004)

Blue Chitne-

No rush, really, but I was wondering when the game will start?  I am looking forward to playing!


----------



## Blue Chitne (Apr 2, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> Blue Chitne-
> 
> No rush, really, but I was wondering when the game will start?  I am looking forward to playing!




Hopefully monday---still waiting on a few characters-----also, I've still got to draw up the ship yall be using &, oh yeah, work on the badguys


----------



## rowport (Apr 2, 2004)

Coolio!  Thanks dude!  Have a good weekend-


----------



## Douane (Apr 3, 2004)

Blue Chitne said:
			
		

> Hopefully monday---still waiting on a few characters-----also, I've still got to draw up the ship yall be using &, oh yeah, work on the badguys




B.C.,

did you get my email?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Blue Chitne (Apr 3, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> B.C.,
> 
> did you get my email?
> Thanks,
> Folkert




not yet, but w/yahoo theres always the possibility it is mired down somewhere===just to make sure, heres my email addresses

chitne2000(at)yahoo.com
spidertrag(at)msn.com
NarlethDrider(at)aol.com


----------



## Douane (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks!

I sent it around 30 hours ago, to the yahoo account.


Unfortunately I typed my PC directly into the email. (Unfortunately, because the HD crashed yesterday and took everything with it.)


Will rebuild the Jedi ASAP, just in case. 


Folkert


----------



## Thanee (Apr 3, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> (Unfortunately, because the HD crashed yesterday and took everything with it.)




Ouch! Hope you didn't lose anything vital.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ouch! Hope you didn't lose anything vital.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





Luckily, not really much. 

After almost losing the work on my MA to a similar "event", I grew somewhat paranoid about keeping back-up copies.   


Finally posted that Jedi of mine (Quite a change form my original "On the Run" concept.)


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Finally posted that Jedi of mine (Quite a change form my original "On the Run" concept.)




And already took him down again!

Damn, while looking over the other characters I realized that he looked like (pardon the pun) a clone of Morrolan's Jedi. 


Folkert


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2004)

All Jedi Guardians... no Counselor. Noone want to play the "Wizard"? 
But other than that, we seem to have a fair mix of characters.

EDIT: LOL, actually posted this before the last post. 

Anyways, I noticed, that the Jedi Sentinel, doesn't actually exist in d20 SW?
In SW:KotOR I really liked that class (a mix between Guardian and Counselor).

So, now that all characters are submitted... when do we start? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> All Jedi Guardians... no Counselor. Noone want to play the "Wizard"?




You mean the "Wizard" who, in theory at least, can do more "magic", but lacks the vitality to actually do so? 


Anyway, Zanus just became one with the force. He really should have listened when the Force told "Do not go to Geonosis". 

(They were a bit too similar!)


Folkert


----------



## Blue Chitne (Apr 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> And already took him down again!
> 
> Damn, while looking over the other characters I realized that he looked like (pardon the pun) a clone of Morrolan's Jedi.
> 
> ...





---heh, by the time I got the notice of the new post in the PC gallery, he was gone----the group could always use some more non-humans  

I'll hopefully get the game started tonite!


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> You mean the "Wizard" who, in theory at least, can do more "magic", but lacks the vitality to actually do so?




I really have no clue about that stuff, but isn't a good Con enough to get decent Vitality to fuel the force powers?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Douane (Apr 6, 2004)

You are right, of course.  

My remark was mainly ironic hyperbole (but somehow still a representative of an attitude I've necountered several times).


As for me,

the best Jedi I ever played (and the only one  ) was a Jedi Consular with a Con of 11 who actually didn't make use of the force except for the most dire emergencies. 


Folkert


----------



## Blue Chitne (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll have yall up & going tonite


----------



## rowport (Apr 10, 2004)

Cool, Blue!  I am looking forward to playing.

"Get your hands off me, you damned dirty human!"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 10, 2004)

I was just about to look for this thread and post a question about when we might be able to start! 

No need to search for it and no need to ask. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 15, 2004)

The night seems to be longer in the spider hole... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Hurricain (Apr 19, 2004)

Another One Bites the Dust.........................................


----------



## Blue Chitne (Apr 21, 2004)

Hurricain said:
			
		

> Another One Bites the Dust.........................................





not quite go to STAR WARS: The Republic for which it stands... in playin the game...link: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1494592#post1494592


----------



## Hurricain (Apr 30, 2004)

Whoops, spoke to soon.  

Anyway, Hope this game gets off the ground!  Later.


----------

